# Summer Sausage



## fagesbp (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to make some summer sausages to give as gifts for Christmas. My question is, will they be ok to sit out all day on Christmas when we give them out? They will be cured with the proper amount of cure #1, stuffed in fibrous casing, and vacuum sealed.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2012)

I would keep them in a cooler or fridge as long as you can. as soon as you give them out have them put names or something on them and put back in cooler till they head home?? Just my thought (throw them in a snobank ooooh never mind I see where you are LOL)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2012)

The safety of Summer Sausage at room temp pretty much depends on the formulation used. Hickory farms ships theirs all over the world without refrigeration. I don't care for summer sausage so I never paid attention to how to make it room temp safe...This is job for NEPAS...He can review your recipe and give a definitive answer. Send him a PM...JJ


----------

